# What Scat is this?



## UpNorthTrapper (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello everybody, Im new to trapping this year. I started scouting out for snaring places for fox/yote/bobact and when I came across this scat on this big slanted tree in a cedar lowland area by a creek. I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of scat this might be and how i should go about trapping it.


----------



## UpNorthTrapper (Jan 13, 2012)

I dont know how to upload the image it says its too big?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

UpNorthTrapper said:


> I dont know how to upload the image it says its too big?


Resize your pics to 500x500 pixels


----------

